# Advice if you're getting ready to build...



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I ran across this on the net----I thought this guy had a lot of very good suggestions for anyone considering building a layout:

http://www.cke1st.com/m_train5.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

Had a quick read ... good tips / suggestions, as you say ... mostly on the "big picture" planning end of things. Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJ, my philosphy is, "When you don't know anything, you can still impress people by reposting what someone else knows!"


----------



## Wyatt2104 (Dec 28, 2009)

Reckers said:


> TJ, my philosphy is, "When you don't know anything, you can still impress people by reposting what someone else knows!"


So if I repost this, I can Impress other too?
YeeHaw I crack myself up sometimes.


----------

